# Carpeting questions



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I really want to do a carpet in my 20 long. I currently have 2 wpg of 6500K cfl lighting, but I can double that if needed. Lights are on for 8 hrs a day. I would like to do a carpet of Fissidens fontanus or some other sort of moss. I have a DIY CO2 set up that runs into one of two HOB power filters on the tank. I dose weekly with API Leaf Zone (although I think I'm going to switch to Flourish after this bottle is gone). Does anyone have any suggestions for other types of carpeting plants that might do well in my setup? Will I need to bump up my light to promote faster growth of the carpet and to keep it short since my tank is only 12" tall? I've had limited luck with finding this stuff for sale, but ebay seems to usually have a few hits for it. Does anyone know another source? Also, if I do bump up my lighting, what do I do to keep algae down?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

2wpg will cover fissidens according to tropica.com website - the only problem is slow growth.
Glosso would need more light
Staurogyne Repens has faster growth and lower light requirement as does Hemianthus Micranthemoides - both of these would give you a faster, easier carpet.
As for algae, Excel will be your friend in keeping it at bay - just be consistent with the dosing.
cb


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like both of those suggestions!! I had not come across either of them in my searches. I found one hit on ebay for the Hemianthus Micranthemoides. Do you know of any other reliable sources for either of these plants? I love the Staurogyne Repens, but I couldn't find anywhere that sells it. I've never bought plants online because my LFS has a really good selection of most common plants, but they do not carry these.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Try Bev here for plants - she goes under majerah1 as her handle.
cb


----------



## mkdarkforce (Jan 11, 2012)

do any of these plants grow/spread through the gravel or is it better to place them in a soil like substrate?.. i was thinking about getting a carpet plant but im not look to do some sort of soil substrate since i have gravel and the tank is all set up n the fish are living happily in it.. i dont think they would like it if i tore it all up to place something in it some substrate in it


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

there are several plants you can use for carpet plants. I will go through them and give you the requirements,

fissidens fontunus

can make a good carpet..down side is it is a very slow grower but you have enough light.

glossostigma

makes a great carpet. needs alot of light to stay short. many will tell you it needs co2 but i have grown it without. not enough light and it will grow tall.

HC ( dwarf baby tears )

needs alot of light but makes an excellent ground cover. again many will tell you it needs co2 but i have also grown it without..doesnt hurt to have it though.

Java moss

i have had excellent results with this as a carpet if you keep it trimmed short. i put mine in craft canvass and place on the substrart. you will nerd to weigh the canvass down with plant weights or it will float..if you want to see a pic of this method let me know.i have a few.

Riccia

needs alot of light and does need co2..this plant will not attach to anything, so you need to keep it trimmed.

hope this helps you

Rick


----------



## mkdarkforce (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks whitetiger i was looking into glosso but from what i read and from what u said about them i dont think i can do it i think i have avg lighting.. its whatever came with my 55gallon ill have to see what type of fluorescent is in it. .. anyway im using excel right now for the few plants i do have I'm gonna have to add more though im liking the look of them. so far i was leaning towards HC i dont mind if i go with something else even if its a slow grower.. i just want that bushy low to the ground look that glosso n hc seem to give... 

thanks again for your info.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Aquabid might have some of any of the above mentioned plants for sale.


----------

